
Arctic fox dispersal from Svalbard to Canada: one’s long run across sea ice - tobltobs
https://polarresearch.net/index.php/polar/article/view/3512
======
orn688
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20329699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20329699)

------
pvaldes
Much better title. At least is not focused in the feelings of "scientists say,
scientists did".

